# Problems funding TD Direct Account



## 3CC (16 Mar 2013)

Hi,

Has anyone else on AAM had any problems had transferring funds to TD Direct trading account. I just opened an account with them and I tried the debit card facility but it keeps getting bounced. I have also tried to set them up as a payee on my BOI online banking but it seems that the TD account is not approved (according to BOI). I have tried Rabo Moneymover on Thurs but no sign of it getting to TD yet (although it might be a bit soon).

Am I the only one to have these problems.

3CC


----------



## Clohass (16 Mar 2013)

Hi I have an account with them and have funded via 365 online with no problems. I have them set up as a beneficiary. However there is a problem with post codes and visa debit cards which TD are aware of but in my experience will try and process and can lead to your funds being tied up but the transaction rejected. I had reason to 'discuss' this with a supervisor last week as I find their customer service lacking if you need to have an issue addressed in a meaningful way. In summary I would stick to bank transfer and stay away from visa debit, either online or over the phone until TD Waterhouse sort this issue out and I wouldn't hold my breath, based on valuation issues they have for years with different currencies. Hope this helps


----------



## 3CC (16 Mar 2013)

Hi Clohass,

Can I check with you if you are using S/C 99-02-12  and Acc/No 44108201. This is what is causing problems for me with BOI365.

Just out of interest, what is the valuation issue with currencies?

Thanks,

3CC.


----------



## Clohass (17 Mar 2013)

I use the account quoted for Euros as you outline, never a problem. The Valuation issue refers to the fact that the original Value and book cost displayed are incorrect if you purchase in a Currency other than Euro but your Account is in Euro. It appears that the 'Book Cost' is always quoted as your base currency but the sign will be incorrect on it. Annoying but not a problem once you are aware of it and keek your own records for CGT etc and don't rely on the displayed values. 
Their Customer Service is lacking but the online trading is good value and efficient once you keep an eye on the limitations.


----------



## lmipsey (9 Apr 2013)

*What reference do you use when transferring monies directly*

Hi,

I've also been having problems funding my account using my debit card.

What should I use as the reference when transferring in to the a/c mentioned above, is it your account number and name or something similar.

Thanks
Peter


----------



## 3CC (9 Apr 2013)

If you log in to your TD account and go to 'fund my account' and then press the help button it will give you the details of the reference you need to use.

It also has the details for the transfer of other currencies also. I find this useful as I use Currency Fair to convert for non-euro investments as it is better value.


----------



## lmipsey (10 Apr 2013)

Much appreciated, thanks!


----------



## jambo (15 Apr 2013)

Are there any alternatives to TD Direct Investing? I notice Sharewatch is now only attractive for those who trade regularly. 

I've had issues with opening a TD Direct Account in getting the identity documentation certified and have run out of patience. Their reliance on the good will of third party financial institutions to do their KYC legwork and also their inflexibility on the documentation they accept are the issue.


----------



## rob oyle (23 Apr 2013)

jambo said:


> Are there any alternatives to TD Direct Investing? I notice Sharewatch is now only attractive for those who trade regularly.
> 
> I've had issues with opening a TD Direct Account in getting the identity documentation certified and have run out of patience. Their reliance on the good will of third party financial institutions to do their KYC legwork and also their inflexibility on the documentation they accept are the issue.


 

Davy Select Jambo, I moved to them from Sharewatch at the start of the year and no issues to report (they even only charged me a proportion of their quarterly fee for Q1 2013, since I wasn't using them for the full quarter!).


----------

